# Looking for a good breeded in the New York Area



## AlexisC (Jan 18, 2013)

I live in New York City and am looking for a breeder in the Tri State area. I'm so happy I found this forum as there seems to be a wealth of knowledge on here! If anyone can recommend a good breeder that they have used in the New York area I would really appreciate it! I'm looking foward to owning my own Havanese pup soon!


----------

